# Trollin Motor Issue



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone might know where to get a replacement potentiometer (speed control switch) on a 24V Evinrude Intruder 54. It is essentially the same as a Minn Kota Maxxum from what I understand. I have not been able to locate the specs for the right one. The one that broke (the leads snapped from the soldered joints) had the following written on it: Bourn 96A1DC28H10 1K Mexico 9903X. Anyone know what type might be a good replacement? Here is a picture of it. As it is, I can hardwire the connectors together and at least have full speed.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 5, 2010)

https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/Try here.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 5, 2010)

I went and looked and I'm not sure but they may not have it. What are the numbers on the switch?


----------



## ScottMD (Jul 5, 2010)

Try this place they seam to have every switch none to man. www.wiringproducts.com


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 5, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> I went and looked and I'm not sure but they may not have it. What are the numbers on the switch?




Bourns 96A1DC28H10 1K Mexico 9903X


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe here? Don't have time to search it for ya!
https://www.newark.com/jsp/brand/br...OU=50&s_kwcid=TC|14596|bourns||S|b|4504406896


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 6, 2010)

or here.
https://www.mouser.com/bourns/?utm_...ign=passives&gclid=CPLuzLmX16ICFWkc5wodSHTGZA


----------



## longjohn119 (Jul 6, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I was wondering if anyone might know where to get a replacement potentiometer (speed control switch) on a 24V Evinrude Intruder 54. It is essentially the same as a Minn Kota Maxxum from what I understand. I have not been able to locate the specs for the right one. The one that broke (the leads snapped from the soldered joints) had the following written on it: Bourn 96A1DC28H10 1K Mexico 9903X. Anyone know what type might be a good replacement? Here is a picture of it. As it is, I can hardwire the connectors together and at least have full speed.


 

Everything you need to know about the Bournes "90" series pot line

https://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/90sers.pdf

You can hardwire a 1K linear taper pot from Radio Shack to get you by until you find a suitable replacement, it's functionally the same just not sealed and a much lower quality carbon element rather than the higher quality cermet element in the Bournes


----------

